# Plumb bob laser level



## partyman97_3 (Oct 11, 2009)

What brand of plumb bob laser level so you guys prefer. I have to hang a bunch of track lights next week and I would like to invest in one. As usual, I don't want to spend a bunch, but do want a quality device.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Stanley FatMax.


----------



## partyman97_3 (Oct 11, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Stanley FatMax.


Funny you should mention that one 480. One of the other guys has that exact one, nice to know he isn't full of it.


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

Same here I also have the Bosch and its identical to the Stanley.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I have the milwaukee M12 laser and it does me fine.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I got a david white self leveling horiz and vert line. I like it a lot.
http://www.engineersupply.com/david...0_a_7cES2197&gclid=CI_2zMGR-a8CFYhM4AodH3a6Gw


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

I use the old fashion type


----------



## partyman97_3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Theriot said:


> I use the old fashion type


I got one of those in my back yard, but he kinda smells. Don't think I could take him hanging out in my van.


----------



## FMC8911 (Mar 24, 2012)

Rack-a-Tiers makes a good one


----------



## sparkysteve (Jan 23, 2007)

I have a DeWalt. I've been very happy with it.


----------



## Modern Castle Inc. (Nov 9, 2011)

Love it......


----------



## partyman97_3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Is that the 12 volt model.



Modern Castle Inc. said:


> Love it......


----------



## Modern Castle Inc. (Nov 9, 2011)

partyman97_3 said:


> Is that the 12 volt model.


Ya, M-12 love the interchangeability of the batteries across all the tools


----------



## partyman97_3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Haven't jumped on the m-12 wagon yet. May be time.


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

Wouldn't the ones that display lines work better for most applications? Or better yet, does anyone make one that displays both?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

GEORGE D said:


> Wouldn't the ones that display lines work better for most applications? Or better yet, does anyone make one that displays both?


I agree
http://www.engineersupply.com/david...0_a_7cES2197&gclid=CI_2zMGR-a8CFYhM4AodH3a6Gw


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Stanley FatMax.


This one, but made by bosch.:thumbsup:


----------



## partyman97_3 (Oct 11, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> This one, but made by bosch.:thumbsup:


40 Bucks on Amazon. Haven't ordered it yet, but gotta get one. I borrowed one for the last job, liked it alot.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

partyman97_3 said:


> 40 Bucks on Amazon. Haven't ordered it yet, but gotta get one. I borrowed one for the last job, liked it alot.


not bad, the bosch was 100. but its all good, it kicks ass.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

just remember - iif it ain't self leveling, it aint squat


----------



## DCooper (Dec 6, 2011)

I have a PLS180 and have to say, it rocks!


----------

